# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping contest showa sanshoku for koi show

## LDJ

Hanura Koi Present : 

ACARA : 1st Keeping contest for koi show 2018.
Jenis ikan  Showa Sanshoku dengan jumlah 25 ekor. 
Koi Lokal dari Tulungagung Jawa Timur, Kelahiran April 2018, dipilihkan 25 ekor ikan yang terbaik yang telah terseleksi.
PERIODE:
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah 6 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal 10 November 2018 s/d 3-5 Mei 2019

Hadiah uang Tunai :
Grand Champion : Rp. 10.000.000,-
Reserve Grand Champion : Rp. 5.000.000,-
Champion terbanyak : Rp. 5.000.000,- (bukti sertifikat Chmpion terlampir). 

Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction 
Open bid : Rp.2.000.000,-
Kelipatan bid : Rp100.000,-
Perpanjangan waktu bid 10 menit untuk semua ikan.
Action dimulai pada tanggal : 5 November 2018 pada pukul 19:00.
Action berakhir pada tanggal : 10 November 2018 pada pukul 21:00 waktu Koi's (perpanjangan waktu 10 menit). 
Donasi untuk Koi's 10% dari omset.

Penjurian akan dilakukan tanggal 3-5 Mei 2019 oleh Juri Koi's pada acara 12th Koi's Festival Semarang.
Pemenang mendapatkan Trophy dan sertifikat dari Koi's. 

Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan harus diselesaikan maksimal 7 hari setelah Action Berakhir.
Untuk biaya packing dan ongkos kirim ditanggung oleh pemenang action. 

Terima kasih untuk peserta action dan Koi's atas kesempatan dan kepercayaan yg di berikan pada Hanura Koi.
Happy bidding

Contact person : Aan 085222217856.
Salam hormat : Hanura Koi

----------


## LDJ



----------


## Ari ruri

Ini bid nya dimana

----------


## Ari ruri

#bid 13=2000

----------


## bedut

Ada video nya Ko Aan??

----------


## LDJ

#bid 19=2000

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hk 19 test

----------


## hanurakoi

Video ready by wa 085222217856

----------


## LDJ



----------


## Slametkurniawan

wah sdh mulai ya

----------


## LDJ

> 


*Cara Bid :
#bid [no ikan]=[nominalx1000]

Contoh
#bid 26=2000*

 :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:

----------


## Mevius

Posisi ikan ada dimana ya Om?

----------


## Payykoi

No:13
2,5

----------


## Payykoi

No: 19
3000

----------


## hanurakoi

Posisi ikan ada di Tulungagung  om

----------


## rudichau

maaf om, ini maksudnya abis ngebid, trus lanjut keepcontest ikan yg telah di bid ?

----------


## hanurakoi

Ikan yg sudah dimenangkan lanjut di keeping dan bisa di lombakan di koi show nasional, ikan yg mendapatkan champion terbanyak mendpatkan hadiah uang tunai.  Penilaian akhir di 12th Koi's Festival Semarang tgl 3-5 Mei 2019. Untuk menentukan pemenangnya.

----------


## hero

#bid 19= 2100

----------


## hero

#bid 13=2100

----------


## hanurakoi

Selamat malam semua, 
Terima kasih buat bid yg sudah masuk. 
Untuk video setiap ikan ready.. Video bisa dikirim via what app bisa contact ke 085222217856.
Terima kasih.

----------


## Joerich

#bid 5=2000

----------


## Payykoi

no: 13
2500

----------


## LDJ

> No:13
> 2,5


kalimat bid nya masih salah om..yang benar
"#bid 13=2500" silakan dikoreksi

----------


## LDJ

> #bid 5=2000


contoh yang benar dan otomatis masuk sistem

----------


## Ari ruri

#bid 13=2500

----------


## Payykoi

#bid 13=3000

----------


## Payykoi

#bid 19=2500

----------


## koipemula

om mau tanya hadiah paling banyak champ itu kalo hanya juara saja di acara lomba nasional apa dihitung juga?

----------


## hanurakoi

> om mau tanya hadiah paling banyak champ itu kalo hanya juara saja di acara lomba nasional apa dihitung juga?


coba bantu jelaskan om, jadi dihitungnya dari jumlah champion paling banyak di lomba manapun bebas, melampirkan bukti sertifikat champion sudah cukup
Kalau jumlah champion sama, maka :
1. Diambil champion di tingkat yang lebih tinggi (junior champion vs young champion = pemenangnya young champion)
2. BIS jadi tambahan (bila ada)

----------


## Slametkurniawan

wah, ini nunggu ditikungan semua ?

----------


## hanurakoi

Selamat sore semua..  
Waktu Lelang tinggal 1 hari lagi..  
Untuk video per ekor bisa dikirim via what app dgn no 085222217856.

Terima kasih atas perhatiannya.

----------


## joshe

om kan hadiah GC & RGC totalnya 15jt,
lalu misalnya nanti kalo diakhir lelang total bidnya ga sampe segitu apa masih berlaku KC & hadiahnya om?

----------


## hanurakoi

Insyaallah kc dan hadiah tetap berlaku apapun kondisinya.. 
Saya sudah pertimbangkan dengan baik dari segi kwalitas ikan, hadiah,penjurian,peserta lelang dan pihak Koi's.  
Saya belajar untuk profesional dalam membuat suatu acara KC.  
Bukan hanya keuntungan semata yg saya kejar akan tetapi untuk menjalin hubungan silahturahmi dan jalinan hubungan baik.  

Salam 🙏

----------


## Mevius

Sorry Om jadi maksud nya itu Grabd Champion KC ini atau GC di acara Kois show ya?

----------


## hanurakoi

Gc dan Rgc untuk acara Keeping Contest ini. 
Champion terbanyak untuk even nasional (ikan kc boleh dilombakan di even nasional) 
 dgn bukti serti champion.

----------


## Mevius

#bid 19=2600

----------


## joshe

> Insyaallah kc dan hadiah tetap berlaku apapun kondisinya.. 
> Saya sudah pertimbangkan dengan baik dari segi kwalitas ikan, hadiah,penjurian,peserta lelang dan pihak Koi's.  
> Saya belajar untuk profesional dalam membuat suatu acara KC.  
> Bukan hanya keuntungan semata yg saya kejar akan tetapi untuk menjalin hubungan silahturahmi dan jalinan hubungan baik.  
> 
> Salam 🙏


Mantappp Hanura Koi... :Thumb: 
Semoga sukses event KC nya...

kok ya pas amunisi lg tipis ada event ini  :Smash: 
para suhu sptnya udh siap2 ditikungan nih..

----------


## Ari ruri

Rekapan lelangan nya kok ga ada ga bisa mantau neh

----------


## LDJ

> Rekapan lelangan nya kok ga ada ga bisa mantau neh


ada pak dibuka di laptop
atau pakai mode "desktop view" kalau buka di hp

tabel rekap di paling atas setiap halaman thread

----------


## LDJ

tampilannya seperti ini

----------


## LDJ

mulai ah di tikungan terakhir
#bid 11=2000

----------


## koipemula

#bid 1=2000

----------


## hero

#bid 19=2700

----------


## Payykoi

#bid 13.2500

----------


## Payykoi

#bid 19.3000

----------


## Payykoi

#bid 13=2500
#bid 19=3000

----------


## Ari ruri

#bid 21=2000

----------


## heriwahyudi

> wah, ini nunggu ditikungan semua ?


Persiapan bid

----------


## hanurakoi

Selamat malam semua.

----------


## dianadi

Selamat malam

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 19=3100

----------


## 2onny

#bid 5=2100

----------


## dianadi

#bid 5=2200

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

#bid 19=3200

----------


## hanurakoi

Up.. Up...

----------


## hanurakoi

Last minute

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 19=3300

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

#bid 21=2100

----------


## Mevius

#bid 19=3500

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

#bid 5=2300

----------


## Cakra44

Hk05  2000

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 19=3600

----------


## hanurakoi

Masuk Perpanjangan waktu 10 menit

----------


## Payykoi

#bid 19=3700

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 19=3800

----------


## 2onny

#bid 5=2400

----------


## yudiarif

#bid 19=4000

----------


## yudiarif

#bid 05=2500

----------


## Cakra44

#bid 13 2600

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 13=3100

----------


## Cakra44

#bid 13 = 2600

----------


## 2onny

#bid 5=2600

----------


## Payykoi

#bid 13=3200

----------


## Ari ruri

#bid 21=2200

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 13=3300

----------


## hero

#bid 13=3300

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

#bid 23=2000

----------


## Payykoi

#bid 13=3500

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 19=4100

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

#bid 21=2400

----------


## hero

#bid 13=3600

----------


## hero

#bid 19= 4200

----------


## Payykoi

#bid 13=3800

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 19=4300

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

09.38 semestinya sudah selesai yah..

----------


## 2onny

Iya.... harusnya dah ending yaa

----------


## Bayuadhi737

admin.... bijimana tuh... Closed di posting yg mana?

----------


## hanurakoi

Terima kasih banyak para peserta Lelang atas partisipasinya, 
Hasil rekap lelang akan segera kami beritahukan. 
Terima kasih banyak.

----------


## dianadi

Mantau situasi hasilnya

----------


## Payykoi

koq aku ngk jadi dpt ikanya om....,padahal waktu itu udah close dan udah ngk bisa coment lagi

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> koq aku ngk jadi dpt ikanya om....,padahal waktu itu udah close dan udah ngk bisa coment lagi


Belum ada hasil terakhir ... itu masih repa yg lama dengan habil closed yg belum jelas. 
Maaf kalo salah.

----------


## dianadi

Nunggu hasil kluar

----------


## hero

Slow respon ya....

----------


## dianadi

☕☕☕ sambi ngopi om

----------


## Mevius

Hmmm masih belum ada kabar?

----------


## dianadi

Sama2 nunggu om

----------


## LDJ

mohon dikoreksi bila salah..bid yang terakhir sah adalah #84 apakah benar ? IT admin sedang revisi di engine nya

----------


## dianadi

hangus

----------


## hanurakoi

Mohon bantuan admin agar jelas sesuai dengan aturan yg sudah dibuat. 
Terima kasih.

----------


## epoe

*perasaan saya hk02 bisa jadi juara 1*

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

> mohon dikoreksi bila salah..bid yang terakhir sah adalah #84 apakah benar ? IT admin sedang revisi di engine nya


betul om LDJ..
B

----------


## hanurakoi

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening 

BCA KCU ALAM SUTERA
6041-681-681
CV KOIS

Bila sudah melakukan pembayaran maka silakan upload foto / bukti transaksinya ke forum untuk mengatur pengiriman dengan Hanura Koi. Terimakasih banyakk

----------


## hanurakoi

Mohon kerjasamanya untuk pembayaran Ikan kc for koi show. 
Terima kasih atas perhatian nya.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Maaf, baru On line lagi.

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
20/11 16:38:10
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 4,300,000.00
KC Showa No 19

Mohon Utk di Check transfer ini.
Dan mohon info nya , No telp Personal contact utk pengiriman ikan kepada siapa?

Terima kasih.

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Tanggal 21 Nov 2018 : Pembayaran sudah saya transfer untuk ikan no 21 dan 23. Bukti transfer sudah saya sampaikan ke Om Aan via WA. Mohon maaf belum bisa upload disini.

Tanggal 23 Nov 2018 : 2 Ikan sudah saya terima dengan sehat dan selamat

Terima kasih

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Pembayaran dari Koi Pemula :

----------


## hanurakoi

Terima kasih untuk yang sudah melakukan pembayaran. 
Buat yang belum dimohon segera menyelesaikannya. 
Terima kasih.

----------


## hanurakoi

Selamat malam semua..  Bagi peserta yg belum melakukan pembayaran mohon segera menyelesaikannya. 
Mohon bantuannya admin. 
Terima kasih.

----------


## Nishikigoi Freak

Untuk penjurian ikan harus dibawa tgl 3 - 5 Mei di Semarang?

----------


## hanurakoi

Betul om
i

----------


## hanurakoi

Jadwal penjurian kc showa pada hari minggu tgl 5 Mei 2019 
Terima kasih

----------


## hanurakoi

Selamat kepada para pemenang.

*Kc Showa :*

Grand Champion : Bang Payy Koi
Receice Grand     : Pak Bayuadhi..

----------

